# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Oerlikon 35 mm twin cannon Kills 9 soldiers, Wounds 14

## Airicist

Oerlikon 35 mm twin cannon on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Cannon Kills 9, Wounds 14"

by Noah Shachtman
October 18, 2007

----------

